# Can motoblur be frozen after installing ADW?



## mund (Aug 25, 2011)

Or does it not run anymore after ADW install? Doesn't look like it...


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You can look for a home.apk and rename it to home.bak make a back up first just in case


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

hey brent, i think you're referring to blurhome2.apk. thats the blur launcher apk that you can rename to .bak after installing a replacement launcher, like ADW. It's called "Homescreen 1.0.0.106" in titanium backup, if you want to freeze it, instead of renaming it.

to the op, you can't get rid of all the moto blur. it's involved in a lot more things then just the launcher.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

It is running, but you need to download the moto home fix from the market, once installed, press the home button, you will get a pop up message and you must select either adw or home launcher. or select one as default. I thought this would be fixed with the GB release, but it's not unfortunately.

Hope this helps.

edit: While running moto home and you install another launcher, it defaults to that launcher by default, so this is why you need the moto home fix from the market.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Can you get widgets with ADW Launcher EX?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> It is running, but you need to download the moto home fix from the market, once installed, press the home button, you will get a pop up message and you must select either adw or home launcher. or select one as default. I thought this would be fixed with the GB release, but it's not unfortunately.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> edit: While running moto home and you install another launcher, it defaults to that launcher by default, so this is why you need the moto home fix from the market.


the op wants to freeze the moto homescreen launcher and use adw. why would he need that app?


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> the op wants to freeze the moto homescreen launcher and use adw. why would he need that app?


My bad. I misread the op topic. :-O

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Paid Forums App


----------



## mund (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, haven't checked the forum in a while, just wounds up freezing homescreen. New to a lot of this stuff but I've learned a lot by messing around.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I found also going into the applications and force closing home screen will not reactivate it while the phone remains on, at least for me. Even after a restart I looked for it and didn't see it while using go launcher.


----------

